# iBurst PCMCIA card reading as a PCMCIA MTD-0002



## Cybes51 (Mar 14, 2005)

I recently bought a iBurst PCMCIA card which worked for a few hours then after one restart it did not light up (2 lights on the card) and it appeared as new hardware "PCMCIA MTD-0002" and the iBurst Modem which was there before the restart was no longer there.

A few searches on the internet proved this was a more than common problem with pheonixBIOS's so i reflashed my bios to PheonixBIOS F-14 and wiped windows, this time it did not work for even a few hours, straight from the start it was acting like it did before the re-flash and re-installation of windows.

I also tried this card in a friends computer and it is fine.

Through my searching i found http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=391 which lead me to search for (Retro chipset VIA 4 in 1 driver - release Version - 4.43 as of October 25, 2001) [1.1MB] which i found on this site http://www.computermechanic.com.au/support/support.html. even after downloadign this and the Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility 8.1.1.1001 [793KB] (as of August 21, 2006) also on the site.

After all of this my card is still appearing as a PCMCIA MTD-0002. I allow this to search online to find a driver but nothing has been found.

I saw something saing it might be something to do with a Texas Instruments Card, in Device Manager it shows my Texas Instruments Card as a Texas Instruments PCI-xx21/xx11 CardBus Controller with UltraMedia.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd love to help, but I don't even know where to begin. :smile: I think I'd have to consider a more mainstream brand of card...


----------



## Cybes51 (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont belive it is the type of card that matters. If i owned another card it would be happening just the same.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm curious as to how you could possibly know that. Just because one PCMCIA card is incompatible with your machine, that doesn't mean all of them that exist are.

Since you seem to know that compatibility isn't the issue, why not tell us what the issue is?


----------

